# free money?



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: Goooooood evening sir! Can i have your Bonk accoont detayls and i can wire the moonies! :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: Yeah iv'e had that email.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had one like that from Liberia. I wrote back suggesting they go into my office in Monrovia and hand over the cash to our CEO who would forward the money to me using our bank accounts. Funny though, they never replied to my kind offer.....


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

I had a similar thing with someone trying to get my Guild Wars 2 account.

I found this odd for two reasons:
1. I dont have a Guild Wars 2 account.
2. I have *never* had a Guild Wars 2 account.

So I followed the link and filled out all the info with things like:

Name: You think I'm stupid?
Account name: Go f~*k your self
Password: WhyDontYouGoSomewhereAndDieScreaming

And so forth...


----------

